# I'm new & need advice, how to lift 2 wheel drives...



## Snakeyez (Sep 17, 2002)

Hello everyone!
Let me tell you why I'm so fascinated by older Chevy trucks. My father had an '84 Chevy 3/4 ton truck when I first learned to drive, and I LOVED it. He sold it later, unfortunately. Now that I'm married, my bro-in-law has a '76 Chevy 4x4 that is truely a one of a kind. It's orangish in color with a white roof.

Could someone tell me the factory name of this orangish color of his '76 Chevy 1/2 ton 4x4? Any guesses?

Anyway, I would really like to own a hobby truck of my own. I have been searching in my area (Meridian, MS) without luck. I figured out that I wanted a 1980 to 1986, mostly stock, Chevy truck. I love the 4x4s, but I am concerned about the troubles of the mechanics of restoration and maintenance. The 2 wheel drives are much more abundant! So, I realized that the main reason that I really like the 4x4s was the stance, you know what I mean? The level, high stance.

So, here's my question:
Could I possibly buy a 2 wheel drive 1980 to 1986 Chevy truck and modify the suspension enough to make it look practically identical to a stock 4x4 model? I have read in LMC Truck that I could level a 2 wheel drive truck by lowering the back 2". However, I want to raise and level the suspension or whatever to make the truck height identical to a stock 4x4.

What do you guys think? I had a buddy in high school that had a Ford 2 wheel drive that he did this to and I made fun of him for years, and now here I am considering to do the same! I just think this may be the best route to consider, since I am going for looks only anyway.

Thanks you guys!
Lance


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Is the name of the orange color Hugger Orange?? I know they had an orange color way back when called that and for 1999 some of the special edition Camaro SS's came in that color, one of my buddies has it. By the way, welcome to Plowsite, you will love it here, great bunch of guys that are very knowledgable, and always helpful. Mike :waving:


----------



## Snakeyez (Sep 17, 2002)

*thanks*

Thanks Mike!
I don't know, could be Hugger Orange. He told me he thought it was called "something Red" but I can't believe that! It's definitely orange.

And I've been reading more about Fabtech's suspension lifts. I think this is exactly what I'm looking for! They sell a basic 3" lift that uses coil springs, ball joint spacers, and new shocks to get a nice lift. They claim you can have 33" tires after installation. What do you guys think?

http://www.fabtechmotorsports.com/html/chevy2wd73_87c10.html


----------



## TurfPlus (Dec 19, 2001)

In 1976 Chevy used Tangier Orange and Frost White for their trucks. The only "something red" is "Carousel Red" which was used on Pontiacs and "Crimson Red" which was also used on Chevy and GMC trucks.

John


----------



## Snakeyez (Sep 17, 2002)

Thanks for the info John! Tangier Orange and Frost White. I love that combination! HIs truck is the only one I've ever seen with this color combination. 

I'm still needing info/advice with the 2wd lift issue. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

Do a web search for FABTECH or......

Put the two wheeler on a garage lift  

Just kidding about the garage lift...

I know Fabtech has pre runner kits for 2wd, dont know if they cover the years you are interested in.

Consider 4wd, its not THAT terrible


----------



## Snakeyez (Sep 17, 2002)

Thanks Jeff.

No, 4x4s aren't bad at all! Matter of fact, I'd rather have one, if I could find one for the right price in the right condition. I'd really like to find an all original, good condition 1980-1986 model. I don't care if it's LWB or SWB, 4wd or 2wd, just as long as it has a good auto transmission. It's hard finding one in my area so far!

I live in east-central Mississippi. Know of a good place to look? 
I've been scanning all of the local and area papers, and watching the sides of the roads. No luck so far. I'm about ready to go door to door asking! hehe

Lance


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

You could lift it 3" with a body lift. Not hard to install either.

~Chuck


----------



## Rocky383 (Sep 17, 2002)

i dont know much about 2wds but it sounds like you will have to lift the front more than the rear if you want it to be level. if they say drop the rear end three inches then maybe lift the front 2 inches and leave the rear the same. As far as finding a good price consider looking a little less locally. but like the others i think a 4 wheel drive is worth the extra $. good luck.


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

*Try Autotrader*

You can try www.autotrader.com
or www.trucktraderonline.com

or you can try ebay motor

I am currently in discussion with a seller in Georgia for an 87 K10.

I currently have an 86 K10 long body. ever been up north, I might be willing to sell it.

Its in Good shape has a little rust and a fisher plow. ( i dont think you'll need the plow though


we should talk.


----------

